# Water Clarity



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

Sunday i filled my aquarium (90 Gal) which has 4 bags of flourite among other gravel in there and i believe there is not a need to worry but i was wondering how long the water will take to clear, and should i put my filters on? 


it's still just as cloudy as when i first put the water in, the only clarity is right at the bottom by the gravel but even then its still murky


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Did you rinse the fluorite before you put it in the tank? Fluorite really needs a lot of rinsing so it won't cloud up your tank. You will probably be better off draining it again and refilling it and do daily 50% WC until it clears.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

and yes... it will clear up a lot faster if you have your filtration system running.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I had the same unfortunate mistake of doing that too. I ended up cheating and before any livestock was put in, I used a bottle of water clarifier (under 6 bucks), ran the filters for a day or two, stirred up all the crap and did a vac of the surface of the substrate, then did multiple WC just to get the clarifier (which is apparently livestock safe) out of the system.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've never rinsed flourite - just let it run for about 3 days with the filter(s) going.


----------

